# Help with spot-on treatments please!



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

I have just used the spot-on advocate treatment on Noodle, but it wasn't a great success as she wriggled and it ended up pouring down her fur and she now has a large nasty sticky patch of fur.

Does this mean it wont have worked and I need to use the other vial?

Thanks!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I think it would still work ok, as long as it could work it's way down to her skin. My fear would be that now that's it run down her side she could reach it to lick it and it could harm her. If it were me I'd end up washing her off and re-applying because of the fear of her ingesting it, and I'd hate having sticky stuff everywhere regardless lol.

I'm not sure how the prices compare, but if you don't want to ever deal with liquids again I recommend comfortis. It's taken by mouth and isn't affected by bathes.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Enneirda,

It was all behind her neck, so she couldn't reach it. The fur seems to have dried up overnight. I'll check with my vet on Monday to make sure it's OK.

I used advocate as it covers both fleas and all of the worms including lungworm. I was getting a bit worried as we've had a bit of rain for the first time in ages and all of the slugs and snails have come out which she seems to love.


----------

